

Encryption Companies Throwing Shade Keeps Everyone in the Dark - p4bl0
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/encryption-companies-throwing-shade-keeps-everyone-in-the-dark

======
higherpurpose
I applaud Whatsapp for even considering this, but I would not trust it for
now, and not just because it's closed source. But they need to allow users to
authenticate each other somehow, and they also need to change their privacy
policy to match the technical change in encryption. Right now Whatsapp's
privacy policy still says Whatsapp can intercept your messages. That's
completely incompatible with the idea of end-to-end encryption also found in
Signal. So unless they also change that, then they can't be trusted when they
say the encryption is just as good as Signal's.

Another alarming thing is that Whatsapp has in fact not posted _anything_
about this. So as far as they're concerned they've never officially stated
that Whatsapp uses end-to-end encryption. It was only Moxie the one who
claimed that. Not that I don't believe Moxie, but at some point if Whatapp is
discovered to have given the data to some evil dictator (or the FBI) they can
just say "hey, I don't know where you got this idea that we can't see your
messages ourselves, but we can." And they'd be legally covered by the
unchanged privacy policy, too.

So if Whatsapp wants the benefit of everyone saying how secure it is for using
Axolotl, then they should first _commit_ to that.

